# Estee Lauder MAC Warehouse Sale this weekend...



## amelies_mommy (Mar 31, 2006)

Happening in Toronto this weekend at Markham fair grounds -- by invitation only unfortunately.  Who's all lucky enough to go!???!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2006)

Open discussion here:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42363


----------

